# Publish Video und Blognews



## Maladin (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute mal wieder in den Entwicklungsstand von mybuffed v2 geschaut und gelobe, das wieder öfter zu machen. Beim Testen fielen mir 2 Sachen auf.

Wenn ich im Menüpunkt Videos (ob meine oder z.B. die von B3N) eines auswähle und "Publish this video in your blogs" klicke, kommt nach einer weiteren Bestätigung der Frage, ob ich das wirklich will, Zams Blog. Und da darf ich doch nicht bloggen ... kann es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Wege führen nach Rom zu Zam nirgendwohin. Als ich, in meinem Profil, auf das gelbe "B" neben dem Namen Zam klickte, konnte ich *meinen* letzten Blogeintrag lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde weiter testen. (Firefox 2.0.0.14 Win XP)
maladin


----------

